# MH parking Howth Co. Dublin



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We happened to be in Howth on Monday afternoon and noticed a couple of MH's parked up in the public car park on the right as you go towards the fishing trawler area of the harbour. 
Have any of our RoI members any info about this area. Is overnight parking tolerated here and are there any other similar safe/tolerated overnight areas along the east coast. We are planning a clockwise circuit of Ireland in August and while there is an abundance of places to stay along the south, west and north coasts and midland areas there seems to be little down the east side.
Go raibh mile maith agat
Colin


----------

